# Parken in Scuol



## muddymartin (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand nen Tipp, wo man in Scuol sein Auto sicher (und unendgeldlich) für ein paar Tage abstellen kann. Wir starten von dort eine 4-tägige Rundtour.

Danke vorab für Infos


----------



## starlit (9. Juni 2011)

Wir haben unser Auto schon auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Campingplatz gelassen (von dort ist man schnell auf dem Sträßchen nach Sch´arl), hatten das aber abgesprochen mit dem Campingplatzbetreiber und haben ein paar Franken dafür bezahlt.
Kostenlos Parken ist im Engadin fast nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campbeltown (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,

knapp unterhalb der 27, in Ost-Wrst ungefähr in der Mitte gibt es einen freien Parkplatz, auf dem ich meinen Wagen letztes Jahr nach drei Tagen ohne Probleme wiedergefunden habe. Das war Anfang September, ich bekam abends um 11 den vorletzten Platz, es könnte also etwas Glück dabei sein. Die ortsansässigen kleinen Pensionen verweisen wohl ganz gerne darauf...

Iregdnwie kriege ich keinen richtige Adresse aus googlemaps heraus, daher einfach mal die Koordinaten: 

46°47'57.36"N
10°18'1.67"E

Viel Spaß bei der Tour - wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## muddymartin (9. Juni 2011)

Super, hab ihn gefunden. Allerdings kommen wir vormittags an, aber unter der Woche, da ist hoffentlich was frei.
Tour geht über Uina, Sesvenna, Umbrail, Btta. Forcola, Trela, Livigno, Alpisella, Gallo, Buffalora, Costainas und zurück nach Scuol. 



Campbeltown schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> knapp unterhalb der 27, in Ost-Wrst ungefähr in der Mitte gibt es einen freien Parkplatz, auf dem ich meinen Wagen letztes Jahr nach drei Tagen ohne Probleme wiedergefunden habe. Das war Anfang September, ich bekam abends um 11 den vorletzten Platz, es könnte also etwas Glück dabei sein. Die ortsansässigen kleinen Pensionen verweisen wohl ganz gerne darauf...
> 
> ...


----------



## grisu_112 (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn du zur Uina Schlucht rauffährst, bietet sich der Parkplatz in SurEn an. Kostet 0,00 Sfr.


----------



## grisu_112 (9. Juni 2011)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Super, hab ihn gefunden. Allerdings kommen wir vormittags an, aber unter der Woche, da ist hoffentlich was frei.
> Tour geht über Uina, Sesvenna, Umbrail, BtForcolata. , Trela, Livigno, Alpisella, Gallo, Buffalora, Costainas und zurück nach Scuol.



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, die Tour in der anderen Richtung zu fahren (SurEn, Scuol, Costainas, Buffalora, Gallo, Trela, Livigno, Alpisella, Bt.Forcolata.,Umbrail, usw)?

Bin ich in großen Teilen letztes Jahr so gefahren, und empfand es als wesentlich angenehmer.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## muddymartin (9. Juni 2011)

@grisu_112: Habe ich natürlich schon überlegt, denke aber es schenkt sich nichts.
Uina muss man eh schieben, Costainas sind wir in der Gegenrichtung letztes Jahr gefahren, umbrail hoch und B. Forcola runter macht imho auch mehr Sinn, Trela soll in unserer Richtung auch schöner sein. Zudem wollten wir eine kurze Startetappe, da wir am ersten Tag anreisen.
Bist Du denn schon beide Richtungen gefahren oder auf was beruht deine Einschätzung? Lass mich gerne Überzeugen.


----------



## Nidabaya (9. Juni 2011)

Wir haben jetzt schon zweimal gleich hinter der Schweizer Grenze geparkt in Martina.Kostenlos und eigentlich rundum die Uhr bewacht,da die Zöllner ja direkten Blick drauf haben.
Würde auch Uina von Süd nach Nord schieben.
Wir sind 2010 eine ähnliche 4Tage Tour gefahren.
Martina-grüner schwarzer See -Sesvenna-Uina-Scuol-Costainas-Umbrail-Tibethütte-Forcula-Alpisella-Livigno-Chauchaunapass-Martina.
Ab Alpisella ist praktisch der NationalparkMarathon gewesen der ausgeschildert ist.
Viel Spaß


----------



## grisu_112 (9. Juni 2011)

muddymartin schrieb:


> @grisu_112: Habe ich natürlich schon überlegt, denke aber es schenkt sich nichts.
> Uina muss man eh schieben, Costainas sind wir in der Gegenrichtung letztes Jahr gefahren, umbrail hoch und B. Forcola runter macht imho auch mehr Sinn, Trela soll in unserer Richtung auch schöner sein. Zudem wollten wir eine kurze Startetappe, da wir am ersten Tag anreisen.
> Bist Du denn schon beide Richtungen gefahren oder auf was beruht deine Einschätzung? Lass mich gerne Überzeugen.



Ich kann hier natürlich nur meine subjektiven Eindrücke wiedergeben.

Einen Großteil der Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr schon gefahren. Für meinen Teil fahre ich z. B. Straßen mit Kfz-Verkehr lieber runter (weil zeitlich kürzer) als langwieirg rauf (Umbrail). Trela finde ich den Trail runter nach Livignio super zu fahren. Alpisela rauf, von Livigno aus, ist ein Forstweg. Oben angekommen kann man zumStausee runter aber auch einen super Trail fahren (anders herum nur breiter Schotterweg). Den Galo fahre ich auch lieber runter, dort scheiden sich aber die Geister. Und zum Abschluss die Uina-Schlucht von Süd nach Nord ist wesentlich entspanter zu fahren/schieben als umgegehrt.
Aber, wie schon erwähnt, dass ist meine Meinung und sind meine Eindrücke und Erlebnisse. Wenn du es anders geplant hast und es für dich so stimmig ist, dann passt das auch so.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## muddymartin (10. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr Straßen auch lieber runter als rauf , aber irgendwie müssen wir ja da hoch, und die btta. forcolla  runter wiegt das hoch dann auf denke ich. 
Wir probierens jetzt halt mal so rum, ich gebe dann Feedback, wie es war 




grisu_112 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier natürlich nur meine subjektiven Eindrücke wiedergeben.
> 
> Einen Großteil der Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr schon gefahren. Für meinen Teil fahre ich z. B. Straßen mit Kfz-Verkehr lieber runter (weil zeitlich kürzer) als langwieirg rauf (Umbrail). Trela finde ich den Trail runter nach Livignio super zu fahren. Alpisela rauf, von Livigno aus, ist ein Forstweg. Oben angekommen kann man zumStausee runter aber auch einen super Trail fahren (anders herum nur breiter Schotterweg). Den Galo fahre ich auch lieber runter, dort scheiden sich aber die Geister. Und zum Abschluss die Uina-Schlucht von Süd nach Nord ist wesentlich entspanter zu fahren/schieben als umgegehrt.
> Aber, wie schon erwähnt, dass ist meine Meinung und sind meine Eindrücke und Erlebnisse. Wenn du es anders geplant hast und es für dich so stimmig ist, dann passt das auch so.
> ...


----------



## Ronja (10. Juni 2011)

Am Bahnhof gibts Parkplätze, musst allerdings am Schalter ein Ticket fürs Auto kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer (10. Juni 2011)

Etwas unterhalb vom Campingplatz (46.7931,10.298942) gibs einen relativ grossen Gratisparkplatz. 2009 erfolgreich mit mehreren Autos für 4 Tage genutzt.

G.


----------



## muddymartin (10. Juni 2011)

Ok, dafür das Kostenlos Parken im Engadin fast nicht möglich ist, ist das doch schon ne ganze Menge! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2017)

Weiß jemand, ob der von Gipfelstürmer empfohlene Parkplatz noch existiert und auch noch gratis ist? Ich brauche einen Parkplatz nur für 1 Nacht. Bei google maps erscheint er noch...


----------



## cschaeff (12. Juni 2017)

Wir standen letztes Jahr 7 Tage hier






kostet nix und wurde uns sogar von der Tourist-Information in Scuol für unser Zwecke empfohlen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2017)

Super, vielen Dank! Ist das nicht eh da, wo man dann Ri. S-Charl fährt?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Juni 2017)

Hi Pfadi,

ja, ungefähr, der Einstieg gen S-Charl ist gleich daneben. Wo geht's denn hin, und wann? Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2017)

Wir wollen vor oder nach unserem Urlaub in Mals eine 2-Tagesrunde über den Pass da Costainas und das Val d´Uina machen. Wir kennen zwar beides schon zur Genüge, aber es ist halt immer wieder schön.
Wenn ihr auch Mitte Juli in der Gegend seid, schreib mir halt ne Mail!


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Hasen  (Pfadfinderin und Lahmschecke)
Wir haben in Martina geparkt, auf Empfehlung vom Tourismusbüro!
Ich war mit 30 Erwachsenen am verlängern Wochenende in der Ecke unterwegs.  Super Wetter und sooooo	viele Trails.
Chrush Alba baut gerade um! Eröffnung ist am 7. Juli


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Juni 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auch Mitte Juli in der Gegend seid


Sind wir, ich melde mich!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Hofbiker, 
du bist ja echt auch ziemlich in der Gegend?   Wo denn genau in Martina? Das wäre evtl. auch eine Option.


----------



## bikeseppl (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Pfadfinderin, schau hier.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Juni 2017)

Direkt, nach der Grenze rechts auf der alten Straße bis zum beschilderten Parkplatz. Vis 'a vis ist ein Brunnen, wo Man(n) oder  Frau sich nach der Rückkehr die Füße abkühlen kann.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2017)

@ Seppl und hofbiker:
Danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## jimmy_bod (8. August 2017)

Hier noch eine Info der Gemeinde Scuol:

"Parken ohne kosten zu generieren kann man in scuol beim werkhof gurlaina gleich neben der eishalle. Diese befindet sich am rechten innufer.

Mit freundlichen grüssen"


----------



## Yoshi- (8. August 2017)

Hallo,

gerade mal dieses Thema gefunden, was ganz gut ist da wir nächsten Monat die Scoul 4 Tages tour machen.
(Zwei Graubünden Bike Highlights in 4 Tagen)
Wie findet Ihr sollen wir fahren so wie im Video? Oder doch lieber anders herrum? Uns geht es nicht um´s schieben aber wollen doch sehr gerne möglichst viele abfahrten geniesen.
Braucht man für die Tour zwingend ein GPS gerät? Oder reicht zum spicken auch das Handy?

Danke euch Gruß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2017)

Welches Video???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (9. August 2017)




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. August 2020)

grisu_112 schrieb:


> Wenn du zur Uina Schlucht rauffährst, bietet sich der Parkplatz in SurEn an. Kostet 0,00 Sfr.



Wo genau ist denn der?


----------



## Hofbiker (2. August 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn der?


An der Zufahrt zur Uinaschlucht, links vom Brunnen ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. August 2020)

Danke Dir!


----------



## Hofbiker (3. August 2020)

Hallo Pfadfinderin

Oder hier



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Wir haben in Martina geparkt, auf Empfehlung vom Tourismusbüro!
> Ich war mit 30 Erwachsenen am verlängern Wochenende in der Ecke unterwegs.  Super Wetter und sooooo    viele Trails.
> Chrush Alba baut gerade um! Eröffnung ist am 7. Juli


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. August 2020)

Danke, aber von Martina nach Scoul ist mir dann zu weit. Sur En ist schon perfekt. Ich hab den Brunnen jetzt zwar nicht vor meinem geistigen Auge, aber ich werd´s schon finden. 

Weißt Du was drüber, dass die Schlucht gesperrt ist? Google Maps behauptet, vorübergehend gesperrt. Evtl. wg. Abstand auf dem engen Weg?


----------



## Denzinger (4. August 2020)

hier werden Sie geholfen   

Gäste-Information Scuol
Stradun 403a
CH-7550 Scuol
+41 81 861 88 00


----------



## cbtp (4. August 2020)

Schlucht ist offen, aber vielleicht ist das vorbeugend eingetragen, nachdem derzeit schlechtes Wetter ist, bzw. es heute oben bei der Sesvenna-Hütte sogar geschneit hat.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. August 2020)

Für diejenigen, die es interessiert: Hab gerade vom Fremdenverkehrsbüro folgende Info bekommen:

Die Uina-Schlucht ist im Moment teilweise schwer passierbar, aber nicht
geschlossen.
Wir hatten in der letzten Woche einen starken Sturm, welcher  für einige
Verwüstung gesorgt hat.

Herzliche Grüsse nach Bayern, 
Amiaivels salüds
Sarah Hofer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. August 2020)

Wir haben jetzt in Sur En direkt vor der Inn-Brücke rechts auf dem Parkplatz geparkt.


----------

